# Lover LookaLikes



## Barbette (Jul 30, 2007)

Does your love look like someone famous?

If so, I want to know about it






Post pictures if you like...

My love reminds me sÃ³ much of Josh Hartnett, especially in the movie Lucky # Slevin (which I loved) he even sounds like him, that deep sexy voice, and has a simular body... I am very happy as you can imagine haha.











On top of that he just has the best personality and soul of anyone I ever met.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You should be happy, your man is HOT! lol



I just burned my hand on my computer screen!






thank you... for touching my man ((wink))

Ohh, and I enjoy your signature.


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I was initially attracted to my boyfriend because he reminded me of Johnny Depp... all dark and handsome like. Oh my. He doesn't really look a lot like him though, he just reminded me of him I guess. I'm so sorry, but Johnny is way sexier. Ok, shoot me now that I've admitted that!! I'm a b*tch. LOL.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 31, 2007)

I think mine looks like susan sarandon. Only handsome. It's kind of embarassing. Don't laugh lol,



He's still my little white boy hottie















His mom actually looks like her, only she's blonde.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 31, 2007)

My husband looks like a younger version of Nicholas Cage, only way hotter!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 31, 2007)

hmm i dont think my man looks like anyone.

I went for looks most of my life and they all treated me like shit. so i went for a average guy and treats me like a princess


----------



## Solimar (Jul 31, 2007)

My SO looks similar to Leonardo DiCaprio:


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't call him a lookalike, but when me and wes were first dating, alot of my friends and family said he reminded them of Matt Damon a bit . . .
















But those were his boyish days . . . now he's a huge metal head

with a beard and hair almost down to his butt!

He's my big burly metal dude!! LOL!

Still a big softie though!





Here's a pic of him and Odin . . . his beard is actually trimmed in this one!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Aug 1, 2007)

I sorta think my bf looks like Dane Cook.


----------



## Lia (Aug 1, 2007)

Mine looks like... Nobody that i know?


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow i really have to agree with matt damon and dane cook ones!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Aug 1, 2007)

woody harrelson? my SO reminded me of woody harrelson. the great jawline, something about the smile is the same, a crooked or gap tooth (LOVE IT, yah, I'm weird) and the shape of his face. It may be an odd choice for a "crush" but i had a crush on woody since I was a child and watched Cheers.






*******






i think its hilarious and sweet that some1 here thinks her lover looks like susan sarandon...It's the big light eyes, the way his mouth looks, the small forehead. there's MUCH worse people to look like, and that guy would be silly to object to her calling him her "pretty-boy." heh.


----------



## Barbette (Aug 2, 2007)

haha rejectstar, I am crazy about the dark brooding look too, aiii!

Aww La Mari, that is so sweet, he is a handsome man though, he obviously doesn't look like a woman






AprilRayne... would you show us pictures? *angelface*

I like Nicholas Cage a lot.

chantelle, I am happy you found someone who treats you wonderfully, but looks and the way men treat you aren't connected. Not all goodlooking men are *******s. Of course, beauty is still in the eye of the beholder.

Sincerely Me, that sounds great



oh man, I never expected him to become such a good actor, I really didn't like Titanic, recently I saw him in The Departed and was blown away! But now I am talking about the actor... haha, anyway, have fun with him





Kee, I can see it too! Actually, an ex of mine looked a lot like Matt Damon, but in a very different way, weird... because he looks very different from your man, but at the same time, they both look like Matt Damon, haha!

TheOpenRoad, I do not know who Dane Cook is... but I definitely see how much they look alike, the eyesbrows, the shape of face, the nose... it is very much so.

melpaganlibran, that is so sweet, I loved Natural Born Killers... wait, sweet and natural born killers doesn't really belong in the same sentence does it?





I suppose this shows that your tastes haven't changed much, I noticed that for myself too... I've always loved a specific type of dark looks. I've dated one blonde man in the past, but when I think about the other men, they all had something dark and mysterious, brooding.

Wonderful replies so far



please keep it coming...


----------



## purebballer69 (Aug 2, 2007)

sotra


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I sorta think my bf looks like Dane Cook.




http://i17.tinypic.com/6apl5lh.gif
















:glas ses:






Damn!!! hehe.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 4, 2007)

someone said my husband looks like Mit Romney...I think thats the spelling...I'm not sure I agree though


----------



## Maysie (Aug 4, 2007)

I lot of people have told me Andrew looks like Alec Baldwin in his younger years. I dunno what do you think?


----------



## Andi (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow what a great thread, I definitely do see some resemblances!!!

My fiancÃ© doesnÂ´t really look exactly like somebody famous, but he does remind me of more masculine version of Justin Timberlake SOMETIMES. And some people have said he looks abit like Matt Damon, but of course not as much as KeeÂ´s husband does! (in his "boyish days" as she said)

ItÂ´s kinda hard to tell if he looks like someone famous, he usually looks different in every picture!!! Plus, heÂ´s got longer hair now...those pics are from his military days.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think mine looks like susan sarandon. Only handsome. It's kind of embarassing. Don't laugh lol,



He's still my little white boy hottie




http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s...s/100_0913.jpg

http://upload.moldova.org/movie/acto...sarandon_3.jpg

His mom actually looks like her, only she's blonde.

he actually looks like the guy in brokeback mountain and the day after tomo


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he actually looks like the guy in brokeback mountain and the day after tomo Jake Gyllenhaal??? Omg, I wish! No, jk, I think my hubby is the hottest guy in the WORLD. He's perfect to me, I wouldn't change a thing about him.


----------



## Barbette (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I lot of people have told me Andrew looks like Alec Baldwin in his younger years. I dunno what do you think? http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3...kinprogrss.jpg

Oh I can definitely agree with that, especially in the one where he is pulling a funny devil face




he could be the long lost Baldwin brother!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I wouldn't call him a lookalike, but when me and wes were first dating, alot of my friends and family said he reminded them of Matt Damon a bit . . . 
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g3...untitled-2.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g3...acdee/wess.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g3...y_wes_dief.jpg

But those were his boyish days . . . now he's a huge metal head

with a beard and hair almost down to his butt!

He's my big burly metal dude!! LOL!

Still a big softie though!





Here's a pic of him and Odin . . . his beard is actually trimmed in this one!

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g3...ee/WesOdin.jpg

Love that hair color on you!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow what a great thread, I definitely do see some resemblances!!!
My fiancÃ© doesnÂ´t really look exactly like somebody famous, but he does remind me of more masculine version of Justin Timberlake SOMETIMES. And some people have said he looks abit like Matt Damon, but of course not as much as KeeÂ´s husband does! (in his "boyish days" as she said)

ItÂ´s kinda hard to tell if he looks like someone famous, he usually looks different in every picture!!! Plus, heÂ´s got longer hair now...those pics are from his military days.

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...wnandMe006.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...wnandMe054.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2.../Andrea030.jpg

Andi he has such pretty green eyes!!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 14, 2007)

My boyfriend looks like a mix of Mario Lopez and Jay Hernandez. In this pic, he looks more like Jay Hernandez. In person, especially when he's smiling and you can see his dimples...definitely Mario Lopez!


----------

